# help needed to but new PC



## nithin_07 (Dec 21, 2008)

*help needed to buy new PC*

hi,
i'm planning to buy a new pc for the new yr and thought i would discuss with people over here to get the best pC for my budget. Budget would be around 25K excluding monitor, UPS and HDD. Can anyone suggest a good configuration? 

My spec as i planned to buy is Core2Duo 2.66, Asus MB P5QL-E, zotac 9800GTX+amp edition|zotac 9600GT amp,2GB transcend RAM. i'm not sure whether i have selected the right config so i need help from you people. and please temme which MB can i select, i need SPDIF output in my board as i need to connect to my sony home theater system. and also suggest me a good PSU for this config, and also a good wireless keyboard mouse, also DVD RW. all within 25k.

It would really be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2008)

all of that for 25k?? Impossible.

coz ASUS P5Q-E costs 10k
9800GTX+ costs 11k
E8200 running at 2.6GHz costs around 8k
wireless k/b and mouse from logitech costs around 1.5k
PSU for 9800GTX+ costs around 3k
dvdwriter costs 1.2k
2gig transcend ram costs around 1.5k


Try this:

Core2Duo E7300: 5k-5.5k
MSI P45 Neo-F: 5k
2Gb Transcend DDR2 800MHz ram: 1.5k
Logitech multimedia desktop: 700 bucks
samsung dvd writer: 1.2k
Palit HD4850 : 9k
Cooler master Extreme Power 600W	PSU: 3.5k or Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W) : 4k


----------



## nithin_07 (Dec 21, 2008)

hmmm well the dealer siad me p5ql-e will cost 7350 and c2duo is 5450 only, i dont know the model no exactly. 2GB transcend is 1075. keyboard mouse added 1450 so summing up this config i got nearly 15k leaving gpu and smps. now i'm bit confused choosing between zotac 9800 and Palit HD4850. please help me choosing a good one among the two. does the palit GPU need a separate power supply as in case of zotac or is stock PSU with 500w enough?

Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

HD4850, no second thought.

I think that processor that he meant is E7200 which is also a good one and you need to overclock it a little bit to get most out of it.


----------



## supercow (Dec 23, 2008)

nithin_07 said:


> hmmm well the dealer siad me p5ql-e will cost 7350 and c2duo is 5450 only, i dont know the model no exactly. 2GB transcend is 1075. keyboard mouse added 1450 so summing up this config i got nearly 15k leaving gpu and smps. now i'm bit confused choosing between zotac 9800 and Palit HD4850. please help me choosing a good one among the two. does the palit GPU need a separate power supply as in case of zotac or is stock PSU with 500w enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance



HD4850 gives the bang for ur buck .. LOL, pure performance.. The current lineup of NVIDIAs are in the back foot...


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

Check this out:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## nithin_07 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey people thanks for all ur help in assisting me. thank you very much.


----------



## kanofine (Dec 25, 2008)

nithin_07 said:


> hmmm well the dealer siad me p5ql-e will cost 7350 and c2duo is 5450 only, i dont know the model no exactly. 2GB transcend is 1075. keyboard mouse added 1450 so summing up this config i got nearly 15k leaving gpu and smps. now i'm bit confused choosing between zotac 9800 and Palit HD4850. please help me choosing a good one among the two. does the palit GPU need a separate power supply as in case of zotac or is stock PSU with 500w enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should not bet on the stocked PSU like 500 W specially when going for 98XX series kind of graphics card. Better to go for CM Extreme Power 600 W an SLi and Cross fire ready PSU. What is more , you going to save your electricity bills in the long run due to high efficiency of this PSU. If you can add CM 690 / AMMO 533 to your rig , then it will be a perfect gaming rig for you. Of course you may have to extend the budget by couple of thousands. For pricing check out www.anythinginit.com


----------

